# Thuê máy ép bùn, giải pháp hữu hiệu cho các công ty nhỏ



## Mayeplocvina (27/4/21)

Thuê máy ép bùn hiện nay là lựa chọn phù hợp để cho các đơn vị tiết kiệm chi phí đầu tư máy ép bùn mới. Tại Việt Nam, Công ty TNHH SX Máy Ép Lọc VINA là công ty chuyên cho thuê máy ép bùn chất lượng cao, đa dạng mẫu mã, model để quý khách hàng lựa chọn.

*Máy ép bùn* là một trong những thiết bị không thể thiếu trong các hệ thống xử lý nước thải. Hiện nay, theo quy định của bộ tài nguyên và môi trường, bắt buộc tất cả các đơn vị sản xuất lớn nhỏ đều phải xây dựng 1 hệ thống xử lý nước thải đạt chuẩn. Từ đó xử lý nước thải, loại bỏ ô nhiễm trươc khi được thải ra và sát nhập với nguồn nước bên ngoài, Tuy nhiên, đối với các đơn vị sản xuất nhỏ lẻ. Việc đầu tư mua máy ép bùn mới là chi phí cực kì cao. Vì thế việc thuê máy ép bùn để vừa đảm bảo vấn đề xử lý nước thải, vừa đảm bảo tiết kiệm chi phí đang được nhiều nhà đầu tư lựa chọn.




*CÁC LOẠI MÁY ÉP BÙN ĐƯỢC CHO THUÊ HIỆN NAY*

Hiện nay máy ép bùn được cho thuê phổ biến nhất tại Việt Nam:
Máy ép bùn khung bản
Máy ép bùn trục vít
Máy ép bùn băng tải
Để tránh tính trạng quá tải cho bể chứa cũng như tùy vào độ ẩm mong muốn sau khi ép của bùn thải mà các nhà đầu tư sẽ có lựa chọn phù hợp nhất.




*THUÊ MÁY ÉP BÙN TẠI VIỆT NAM*

Rất nhiều khách hàng và đối tác của VIN hiện nay chọn dịch vụ thuê máy ép bùn của chúng tôi để ứng dụng xử lý nước thải. Chúng tôi tự hào là đơn vị sản xuất và cho thuê máy ép bùn chất lượng hàng đầu hiện nay.

Không chỉ luôn có sẵn máy ép bùn để quý khách hàng lựa chọn, mà giá thuê máy ép bùn của chúng tôi còn rẻ hơn rất nhiều các đơn vị khác. Không những thế khi thiết bị gặp sự cố chúng tôi luôn kịp thời để hỗ trợ quý khách hàng.



​Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

*CÔNG TY TNNH SX MÁY ÉP LỌC VINA*
Địa chỉ: 135C Mỹ Phước – Tân Vạn, kp 1, P.An Phú, Tp. Thuận An, Bình Dương
Hotline: 0274 626 8087 – 0973 616 656
Mail: mayeplocvina@gmail.com
Website 1: mayepbunkhungban.com
Website 2: khungbanmayepbun.com
Website 3: vfp.vn
​


----------

